# LD Lines St. Nazaire to Gijon



## zikomo46 (Oct 12, 2008)

Not sure if anyone has commented on LD Lines ferry service from St Nazaire to Gijon. My wife and I took it in September and we found it to be very convenient for our trip to Spain and Portugal - admittedly we have a France based van. The ferry left St Nazaire (near Nantes) at 21h00 arriving in Gijon the next day at 12h00. The cost for 2 people and our Hymer B564 was £170 one way, including a 4 berth outside cabin. The 2007 vintage Norman Asturias (26,000 GT) was fine for the price. Only thing is that it only has vehicle doors at the stern so you have to do a three point turn after you drive on. The terminal at St. Nazaire is new and OK to find using LD's directions and GPS. Your eticket has to be exchanged for a boarding pass at the terminal office before you can access the boarding area. Hope this is of interest - subject, of course, to LD Lines retaining the service!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I reckon that if we take the Portsmouth to Caen ferry, drive the 3.5 hours to St Nazaire and then this ferry to Gijon it would save us about £150 on the Portsmouth to Santander ferry that I've been quoted -single trip). 

Thanks...that's given us something to think about.

G

Edit: Just got a quote from LD lLines and our van would be £109 so an even better bet- perhaps the Portsmouth to St Malo route to make the French mileage less ?


----------



## zikomo46 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Grizzly,

Yes St Malo would be nearer to St Nazaire than Caen - about 125 miles against 200 - no tolls on either route.

Glad this was of interest!


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks, a very interesting post.

Jan


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Yes, thanks for an interesting and helpful post. 

We have been considering going with LD to Northern Spain. As you say, lets hope the company continues to operate the route next year and beyond.


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for the information.

This could give us a great trip for next year.

Hopefully it keeps going.


----------

